# Sugar Mountain or Beech Mountain?



## planters49 (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought I was going to have to cancel my trip to the NC mountains this weekend, but it appears that Beech Mountain and Sugar Mountain will be open. Which one is the preferred place to go? I'm a beginner and have only snowboarded once about 10 years ago, so I going to take a lesson also.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sugar is probably tops in the south-east without heading all the way up to Snowshoe, WV.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

I grew up riding in NC and I always preferred Sugar over Beech. Haven't ridden there in almost 10 years, so things may have changed.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

its been pretty warm around Boone lately so neither has much snow yet. I and most locals prefer beech but sugar has the longest run so thats probably why out of towners like it more.
sugar fest is going on this weekend so you can demo some boards and maybe have a lil more to do like watch the rail jam on sunday

if your just starting out and planning on taking lessons i would reccomend app ski mtn. i dont even know if it will be open this weekend but it is a great place to learn


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

http://www.skisugar.com/sugarfest/


----------



## planters49 (Nov 15, 2012)

lj79615 said:


> its been pretty warm around Boone lately so neither has much snow yet. I and most locals prefer beech but sugar has the longest run so thats probably why out of towners like it more.
> sugar fest is going on this weekend so you can demo some boards and maybe have a lil more to do like watch the rail jam on sunday
> 
> if your just starting out and planning on taking lessons i would reccomend app ski mtn. i dont even know if it will be open this weekend but it is a great place to learn


Yea, I had made plans to go to app ski mtn, but they called me yesterday and said the mountain would not be open this weekend due to the weather. Looks like Beech Mountain is where I may go since it looks like it may have the most snow made.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

you may also want to consider Cataloochee for this weekend. They've been blowing snow for the last couple of nights and have a decent 10"-30" base. May be a little better than Sugar for at least this weekend.


----------

